# Hacking leased HR10-250?



## ducpham (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi,

If I were to get a leased HR10-250 and intend to keep it for the long term, can I hack it to get more recording time and connect it to my home network for sharing and downloading to movies to PC?

Thanks.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar (Jan 27, 2002)

Yes...however, you might break the lease agreement....not sure, but I bet DirecTV doesn't want anyone "hacking" their leased units...

You might be better to buy a "used" HR10-250 (ebay, etc) and hack it, then you can add it as "Owned/Purchased" and not "Leased".

However, I'm sure you could hack your leased unit...just pull the hardrive out and save it so that you can re-install if you ever have to send it back. Buy a couple larger hardrives and hack and install them into your "Leased" HR10-250. Nobody would know...


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Sure. Just keep the original drive and stick it in when you return it. Or if you know what you're doing, make a backup image of the original drive, add a second drive, hack the first drive, and reimage the orignal drive when you give it back.


----------



## ducpham (Mar 8, 2006)

BBQ-AllStar & rbautch,

Thanks a lot for your quick responses. 

BTW, what's the best deal you guys have seen on the leased HR10-250?

Thanks.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

BBQ-AllStar said:


> Yes...however, you might break the lease agreement....not sure, but I bet DirecTV doesn't want anyone "hacking" their leased units...
> 
> You might be better to buy a "used" HR10-250 (ebay, etc) and hack it, then you can add it as "Owned/Purchased" and not "Leased".
> 
> However, I'm sure you could hack your leased unit...just pull the hardrive out and save it so that you can re-install if you ever have to send it back. Buy a couple larger hardrives and hack and install them into your "Leased" HR10-250. Nobody would know...


The integrity seal on the back would be broken, they could know.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar (Jan 27, 2002)

JWThiers said:


> The integrity seal on the back would be broken, they could know.


Good point...tell them you had to change the fan...


----------



## Conklin (Feb 12, 2005)

BBQ-AllStar said:


> You might be better to buy a "used" HR10-250 (ebay, etc) and hack it, then you can add it as "Owned/Purchased" and not "Leased".


I didn't know thier was a choice. If i were purchase a refurbished unit and called to activate it would? Would it be a Owned/Purchased or a leased unit since it was not purchased directly from them?

Conklin.


----------



## BBQ-AllStar (Jan 27, 2002)

Buy a refurb...call DirecTV and tell them you want to activate a used receiver that you've had for a little while. THey should transfer you to the "Access Card Dept" so that you can order a new access card for $20 (2-day Fed-Ex'd). The Access Card Dept. should ask you for the Receiver ID and SN.

Once you get the access card, call DirecTV and tell them you want to activate a Used receiver and not to flag it as a "Leased" unit. The computers will automatically flag any new activated receiver as "Leased" unless you tell the CSR.

It's worked for me...I've added 3 tivos to my account in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## ducpham (Mar 8, 2006)

I don't feel secure when I buy a refurbished or used HR10-250 online.



BBQ-AllStar said:


> Good point...tell them you had to change the fan...


BBQ-AllStar,

That's a funny one. Or I could tell them that I want to check to make sure the fan is running to prevent risk of fire ...


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

The unit I just bought from DTV didnt have any type of seal, They might add one to the leased units but I don't think they would go to that much trouble...Michael


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

JWThiers said:


> The integrity seal on the back would be broken, they could know.


Just remove all traces of the sticker and if they say anything tell them there was never one there. I don;t think either of mine had a tamper sticker on them anywhere.

Now, this assumes you return the equipment someday in full working order. It would not be so nice to do this to a broken unit.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

> The integrity seal on the back would be broken, they could know.


I think Hughes/DTV stopped using the security stickers on DTivos years ago. I have yet to see one on any of the 7 or 8 HDTivos I've upgraded and haven't seen a sticker on a SD DTivo in quite a while either.

If you need to remove traces of a sticker, get some 99% Isopropyl alcohol from your nearest pharmacy. They may have to order it for you but it shouldn't cost more than a couple of bucks. It's about the best cleaner I've found for working on electronics and it cleans up all sorts of adhesive gunk without leaving any residue.


----------

